# Mike Pick tactical knife



## satans.barber (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey,

Is there a photo on-line anywhere of Mike Pick's knife, the 'Pick Combat Knife'? There's some discussion on kenponet about it and I wanted to have a look at one, but there doesn't seem to be a photo on Mr. Pick's website (http://www.ukfkenpo.com) and Google isn't helping either 

Thanks,

Ian.


----------



## Rick Wade (Jul 20, 2004)

Here you go a simple search on google for Pick Tactical Knife and this is what I got.


----------



## Rick Wade (Jul 20, 2004)

OK I finally figured out how to post a picture.  Learning a new technique is easier than this computer stuff.
 :lol: 









Respectfully


----------



## satans.barber (Jul 21, 2004)

I must have missed that (I did look I promise!), thanks Rick,

Ian.


----------



## Rick Wade (Jul 21, 2004)

satans.barber said:
			
		

> I must have missed that (I did look I promise!), thanks Rick,
> 
> Ian.



No worries but it is called the Pick Tactical Knife (PTK) not 'Pick Combat Knife.  

Very Respectfully
Rick


----------

